# Just to make sure what breed is she



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

What breed is she for sure


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

It is obviously one of those _RARE_ "Eastern Pakistan Ringneck Double-Layers" *!!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

What are her legs like?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

blblanchard said:


> What are her legs like?


Feathered lol same colors as her


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

To narrow down the options of what she/he could be, where did you get the chick?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

She looks similar to my partridge cochin bantam, but a little different. Is her back grey?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

She is from Murray mcmurray Hatchery she is one of the ornamental layers


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Wondering on golden laced Cochin??


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Wondering on golden laced Cochin??


I think so


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Now what about her---


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Now what about her---


Color legs? Feathered feet?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Color legs? Feathered feet?


Hmm my guess is campine. Not sure on color...


----------

